# Silver wrist chain bracelet for toddler.



## justsally (2 Aug 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking to source a wrist chain bracelet, preferably silver, for a very young child.   I know they can be got because I've seen one on a one year old child before.    Does anyone know where I would be able to buy one in Dublin.
I've already checked out some jewellers but to no avail.    I don't particularly want an indentity bracelet.

Any help would be appreciated.


Justsally


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2006)

McGovern's Jewellers in Henry St. or Fields Jewellers, Henry St. also, might have them.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2006)

Jewellery for a one year old is crazy - it's an obvious choking/injury hazard.


----------



## europhile (3 Aug 2006)

I agree absolutely. Highly dangerous and tacky as hell.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Aug 2006)

They're usually given as a christening keepsake rather than an item of jewellery.


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> They're usually given as a christening keepsake rather than an item of jewellery.



True. Both my daughters received them. Worn on day of Christening and then put away as keepsakes.

You could always have the links taken out of an adult bracelet. I did this for a Godchild. Got better quality at the same price. Sometimes gifts for Christenings etc. are way over priced.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> They're usually given as a christening keepsake rather than an item of jewellery.


 Obviously not always though:


			
				justsally said:
			
		

> I know they can be got because I've seen one on a one year old child before.


 I've also seen babies with pierced ears which is really dumb in my opinion. Wonder when people will start getting them tattoos...


----------



## ney001 (3 Aug 2006)

Worked part time in a jewellers while in college and can't tell you the amount of people who came in to the shop with babies (couple of months old) and asked did we do ear piercing!.  Likewise for christenings we would get people buying adult chains for the baby and taking links out so they the chains would fit them now?????.  Boggles my mind that somebody would put jewellery on a baby - they are not Christmas trees - I was looking at pictures in the Sunday world a while back they were running some kind of baby competition (also a tacky idea) but they showed the winner from last year and my god I couldn't believe the amount of jewellery on the child, at least 3/4 gold chains around her neck, then gold chains wrapped around her arms to look like loads of little bracelets.  If the bracelet is just a keepsake it seems a bit pointless to me - what good is a bracelet for a baby when you're and adult - I suggest prize bonds or money in an account or even a nice silver photo frame! - something which doesn't lie in a drawer!


----------



## fobs (3 Aug 2006)

My daughter received a lovely locket as a christening present from my brother who was godfather with the intention is would be put away for her. She also received a little silver bracelet from her godmother,again a keepsake. My mother kept one that I recevieved and gave it to me as an adult. Would not let any small child wear the jewelry though as it could get caught in something and injure the child.
Also totally disagree with ear piecing until the child is in their teens at least again for safety reasons.


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

I had my ears pierced and it hurt. It also got badly infected and I went around like Van Gogh for a couple of months. Before anyone says it, I did pay attention to hygiene etc.etc. Can't understand anyone getting a baby's ears pierced. I couldn't bear to watch!!

As for jewellery as keepsakes, it's the same as keeping a 'Baby's First Year Book' etc.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

The "heel test" after they're born is enough torture for them to avoid piercing until later in life - if ever!


----------



## purplealien (3 Aug 2006)

> babies with pierced ears


There should be a law against it!


----------



## Carpenter (3 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I've also seen babies with pierced ears which is really dumb in my opinion. Wonder when people will start getting them tattoos...


 
Anyone remember the episode of the Royle Family when Denise said she was going to have her (as yet unborn) baby's ears pierced for the christening "like those Spanish babies".  Jim says: "Jez, why don't you get the baby's ar*e tatooed while you're at it!".  We got gifts of bracelets etc for our first child, they were put on for the christening and then filed away, never to be seen again I suppose.


----------



## justsally (3 Aug 2006)

Thanks Sueellen,

I've already tried McGoverns and the other jewellers in Henry Street. I'll check out Grafton Street.

Justsally


----------



## justsally (3 Aug 2006)

Europhile,

My taste is my own business, it's not for you to decide whether or not what I purchase is "tacky".   I simply asked where something could be purchased - not whether or not it should be purchased!!!!

Justsally


----------



## justsally (3 Aug 2006)

I guess you're out of touch. Not all children are christened as very small infants. We now have a cosmopolitan society where children can be much older before the parents decide, for one or more personal reasons not to have a child christened within a few weeks of birth!!!. 



> Obviously not always though


 

Justsally


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Aug 2006)

Hi Sally,

Did you have a look in Thomas Gear Jewellers in Ilac Centre.  They are quite a good jewellers and might be able to help or order something in.


----------



## europhile (3 Aug 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> Europhile,
> 
> My taste is my own business, it's not for you to decide whether or not what I purchase is "tacky".   I simply asked where something could be purchased - not whether or not it should be purchased!!!!
> 
> Justsally



Abject apologies.


----------



## justsally (3 Aug 2006)

Europhile,



> Abject apologies.


 
Thank you for your graciousness.


----------



## justsally (3 Aug 2006)

Suellen,

Thanks again.    I'll add that shop to my list.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2006)

justsally said:
			
		

> before the parents decide, for one or more personal reasons not to have a child christened within a few weeks of birth!!!.


Or not at all!


----------



## Cati76 (4 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I've also seen babies with pierced ears which is really dumb in my opinion





			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> The "heel test" after they're born is enough torture for them to avoid piercing until later in life - if ever!





			
				purplealien said:
			
		

> There should be a law against it!





			
				Carpenter said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the episode of the Royle Family when Denise said she was going to have her (as yet unborn) baby's ears pierced for the christening "like those Spanish babies". Jim says: "Jez, why don't you get the baby's ar*e tatooed while you're at it!". We got gifts of bracelets etc for our first child, they were put on for the christening and then filed away, never to be seen again I suppose.


 
Well, well, well, I guess you are all against it because it's not a tradition in here. But as you have said, it's tradition in other places (Spain for example) It's not tacky for us.....and when I was born, I got my ears pierce in the hospital. Do I remember? Of course not, neither I remember the heel test. My sister (15 years my younger) got the heel test and ears pierced at home done by my neighbour, who is a nurse, and I remember her screaming a bit, but nothing unsual for a baby, she was 2 weeks old. My niece, who is 5 months, got her ears pierced when she was just 2 months....and it doesn't look tacky. Of course jewellery for babies can be dangerous, as many other things, but only if left unattended. I still have all the stuff I got when i was a kid, a couple of lockets, an indented bracelet with my name and my date of birth engrave, and I intent to keep them for life. They were presents made to me by people who loved me and are no longer in my life, and it's a way to remember them.
Jewellery in adults can be tacky as well, and it doesn't stop people from buying it, it's more a matter of taste.


----------



## ney001 (4 Aug 2006)

What's the point of getting a baby's ears pierced?, does it save their lives?, does it help them grow?, does it make them sleep well?.  No it doesn't so can someone please explain what benefits there are to a 2 month old baby to gets it's ears pierced. At least there is a reason for the heel test.  Or could it be that it's done for the parent's benefit? - Myself I don't know too many babies who look in the mirror and ask themselves do these earings go with my babygro?

Maybe the baby would get over it in a few minutes - but surely the idea of being a parent is to protect your child from as much pain and harm as you can - even if it is just an ear piercing - it just seems really unnecessary to me


----------



## casiopea (4 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:
			
		

> What's the point of getting a baby's ears pierced?, does it save their lives?, does it help them grow?, does it make them sleep well?.  No it doesn't so can someone please explain what benefits there are to a 2 month old baby to gets it's ears pierced.



I think Cati76 gave a very good explanation in her post.  If its not your cup of tea dont do it, no one is forcing you.



			
				ney001 said:
			
		

> Myself I don't know too many babies who look in the mirror and ask themselves do these earings go with my babygro?



The same can also be said for the latest pushchairs, toys, and designer baby clothes that many irish parents buy.


----------



## ney001 (4 Aug 2006)

Cati76 said:
			
		

> The same can also be said for the latest pushchairs, toys, and designer baby clothes that many irish parents buy.


 
Exactly - this is done for the parents sake!. Everybody has different taste - some people like loads of jewellery some don't and that's fine - the point I'm making is that taste is one thing but causing pain (for however short a time) to an infant for the sake of fashion is not something I could see myself doing. Pushchairs/toys/clothes don't cause pain as far as I'm aware


----------



## Cati76 (4 Aug 2006)

As far as I know, ears piercing was done traditionaly to diferentiate between baby boys and baby girls, as it's pretty difficult to tell apart with babies.
As for the pain, again can't really remember if it was painful, I know my sister cried, I know my niece cried, but they won't remember about it later.  I am not saying that because of it, it's right or wrong to do it, but I can't see much harm on it, while there is other attitudes than can be of much more harm (careless parenting, drinking and smoking around the kids, not educating kids properly, thinking it's not their task but the schools, etc etc, list can go for ever)
I know in here people will criticise me in the future if I ever have a baby girl for piercing her ears (which I will do if my partner agrees with me of course), but if I don't do it, she will feel exclude in SPain for not having then pierced. So it's really a personal choice, and I rahter have it done when she is a baby, by a profesional, than her doing in on a later stage on her life, but a cowboy in a piercing and tatoo booth.


----------



## ragazza (4 Aug 2006)

Cati is right - in spain it is absolutely normal for baby girls to have their ears pierced - in fact I've never seen a baby without pierced ears. 
So in Spain it doesnt have the 'tacky' connotations it has in Ireland.
If I show photos of my baby niece to friends in spain, first they think it is a boy and when I say its a girl,the first question they ask is where are her ear-rings!
The pain factor is an issue - no-one wants to cause their baby pain. But maybe its better to feel that pain at such a young age when you wont remember it?

As for all jewellery being tacky - I received as a christening present a lovely expandable silver bracelet engraved with my name, which I was allowed wear on Christmas day and my birthday, and was in no way tacky. I felt so special wearing it, and it fitted me till I was 10.


----------



## Cati76 (4 Aug 2006)

Cati76 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, ears piercing was done traditionaly to diferentiate between baby boys and baby girls, as it's pretty difficult to tell apart with babies.
> As for the pain, again can't really remember if it was painful, I know my sister cried, I know my niece cried, but they won't remember about it later. I am not saying that because of it, it's right or wrong to do it, but I can't see much harm on it, while there is other attitudes than can be of much more harm (careless parenting, drinking and smoking around the kids, not educating kids properly, thinking it's not their task but the schools, etc etc, list can go for ever)
> I know in here people will criticise me in the future if I ever have a baby girl for piercing her ears (which I will do if my partner agrees with me of course), but if I don't do it, she will feel exclude in Spain for not having then pierced. So it's really a personal choice, and I rather have it done when she is a baby, by a profesional, than her doing in on a later stage on her life, by a cowboy in a piercing and tatoo booth.


 
Nobody forces you to get your baby ear pierced, it's a personal choice, and that's what we are used to, as you are used to it being seing as tacky. Pain is not that much, seriously. My sister got a second and a third one on one of her ears, and believe me, her pain threshold is not the best, so sure it's not that bad (again, if done by professionals)


----------



## Wollran (4 Aug 2006)

There is a jewlery shop at the top of Grafton St, it would be on your left hand side if you were looking towards St Stephen's Green Shopping Centre (sorry i don't know the name) and they do braclets for babies/small children, and not just identity braclets, but also some nice ones with different patterns on them.  I got one there about 6 months ago.

When I was christened, my mother used the money that I was given as presents to buy me an adult sized silver braclet, she kept it for me and gave it to me for my 21st birthday - I wear it very frequently now and get a lot of comments on what a nice idea it was.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2006)

casiopea said:
			
		

> I think Cati76 gave a very good explanation in her post.  If its not your cup of tea dont do it, no one is forcing you.


Unlike the baby whose parents decide that they want this unnecessary titivation for junior?

Anyway - it being dumb was simply my *opinion *as I clearly stated above. Nobody is forcing anybody else to take heed of my opinions.


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2006)

Sorry but whether or not the baby remembers the pain is not important - the point is surely that you are causing pain to an infant for no reason other than vanity, or to save yourself having to explain whether the baby is a boy or a girl, surely it doesn't take that long to explain.  Just put the boy in blue, put the girl in pink - job done! or I think Clubman would know where you could get a little ironing board for the girl!


----------



## casiopea (7 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Anyway - it being dumb was simply my *opinion *as I clearly stated above. Nobody is forcing anybody else to take heed of my opinions.



Clubman, Im not sure what your point is here? My response was to ney001 which I think is quite clear given that I quoted her and responded to those sections.  I never passed any remark on any of your opinions nor said anything to the contrary (ie that they are not opinion).


----------



## europhile (7 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:
			
		

> Sorry but whether or not the baby remembers the pain is not important - the point is surely that you are causing pain to an infant for no reason other than vanity, or to save yourself having to explain whether the baby is a boy or a girl, surely it doesn't take that long to explain.  Just put the boy in blue, put the girl in pink - job done! or I think Clubman would know where you could get a little ironing board for the girl!



I'm with you all the way here. People will be having This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language antlers tattooed across their babies' backs next!


----------



## liteweight (7 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:
			
		

> Sorry but whether or not the baby remembers the pain is not important - the point is surely that you are causing pain to an infant for no reason other than vanity, or to save yourself having to explain whether the baby is a boy or a girl, surely it doesn't take that long to explain.  Just put the boy in blue, put the girl in pink - job done! or I think Clubman would know where you could get a little ironing board for the girl!



There is a little thing called 'cultural relativity' to bear in mind. Personally I agree with you ney001, but, we can't judge other cultures based solely on the values, norms and mores of our own. Ireland does not have a long history/culture of piercing the female's ears (we do have a long history of letting the girl iron!). Other cultures do, such as Spain, for example. Still others, recommend male circumcision and a wealth of other (to me) distasteful things done in the name of culture.

We are not all tarred with the same brush.


----------



## ney001 (8 Aug 2006)

My original post referred to a time when I worked in a jewellers and people would come in to get their infants ears pierced.  While I can understand the point about cultural relativity I can assure you that I never once in three years had anybody of Spanish extraction asking about ear piercing on babies so while it's a tradition in Spain and perhaps a tradition that once had a purpose I don't see why it's done in Ireland to Irish children.  And I don't for one second believe that it's done to distinguish boy from girl!


----------



## liteweight (8 Aug 2006)

Sorry Ney001, I thought we were discussing opinions on piercing a baby's ears, not piercing an Irish baby's ears. Ireland is a multi cultural society now, so we should expect more of it. That doesn't mean I think it's right BTW and would not have dreamed of having my daughters ears pierced when they were babies. What if they didn't like it when they grew up but were left with the holes anyway!!


----------



## TarfHead (8 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:
			
		

> .. Ireland is a multi cultural society now


 
Ireland may contain different and diverse cultures, but multi-cultural it ain't. It is still predominantly a Roman Catholic society and a couple of hair braiding shop on Parnell Street doesn't make it multi-cultural. IMHO.



			
				liteweight said:
			
		

> There is a little thing called 'cultural relativity' to bear in mind .. we can't judge other cultures based solely on the values, norms and mores of our own.


 
Female genital circumcision. Good or bad ? Discuss.

Anyway, back on message. Why not a nice sovereign ring ? Or a Burberry bandana ? Deadly buzz !


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:
			
		

> There is a little thing called 'cultural relativity' to bear in mind. Personally I agree with you ney001, but, we can't judge other cultures based solely on the values, norms and mores of our own.


 No - but we *can *say what we like/dislike and hopefully without fear of inappropriately being branded as racist or xenophobic by the political correctness police.


----------



## liteweight (21 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> No - but we *can *say what we like/dislike and hopefully without fear of inappropriately being branded as racist or xenophobic by the political correctness police.



Agreed - of course. Did I give that impression??


----------



## liteweight (21 Aug 2006)

TarfHead said:


> Ireland may contain different and diverse cultures, but multi-cultural it ain't. It is still predominantly a Roman Catholic society and a couple of hair braiding shop on Parnell Street doesn't make it multi-cultural. IMHO.



I don't think the Roman Catholic Church has the same grip on the Nation that it once had especially in urban areas. What about the takeover of Moore Street by, mainly Chinese, the many great food outlets, the Mosque in Clomskeagh, the many 'Church' premises that have sprung up all over Dublin? The immigrant workers?





			
				TarfHead said:
			
		

> Female genital circumcision. Good or bad ? Discuss.



Can't even bear to think about it, never mind discuss it!!!


----------

